

Show HN: I made a FreeWare Index for windows - doubt_me
https://github.com/Doubtme/FreeWare_Index

======
doubt_me
I just made the github for it yesterday since I want to learn how to program I
thought I would start with a project I already have to gain a better
understanding of github.

I wish I could devote more time towards this.

